# Tern questions



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey guys, I was thinking of constructing a 225g tank and atempting to breed terns since I am in love with terns. Is breeding them in a tank possible? And if so, what conditions are to be met before they will go about breeding. Like what size for maturity, how many should I put in a tank to try to get a breeding pair. Would a 225g tank be sufficient for this task? I have seen other fish breed and they require flat rocks to lay eggs upon, is this the case for piranha or do they build a nest in the gravel? Then theres water parameters like temperature and stuff. Any help that you can give me would be tight. Or if someone from the breeding team (Hollywood and Nike are the two I know) can point me in the right direction, I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

if i was a tern, and you gave me beer, id reproduce.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

don't make me shoot you eric!







j/k... ok, back on topic now... someone please help!


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding

try that










^^ im a ninja, your guns are useless


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=28937

thats from "the packs" tern breeding experiment, id msg him if you want more good info!


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

fo sho, why didnt you just IM me this stuff eric.... and I'm a ninja too... I'm getting the book in july!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

GOod Luck. IT can be done. Frank posted once about a guy in Ohio who was sucessful with breeding Terns.

IF one person can to it. Many can. But the end result lies entirely on the fish.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

do you think its possible to breed a tern and a red together?


----------

